# Adult root beer



## Ang (Jul 20, 2016)

Does anyone have a good recipe for hard root beer? I would love to try it!


----------



## Ang (Jul 31, 2016)

I can get a two gallon kit but it only has enough yeast to carbonate it- no alcohol. I assumed I could use some of the wine yeast I have to put some punch to it. 
Following.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 31, 2016)

I am definitely following this topic !!


----------



## RobGlug (Aug 22, 2016)

http://www.makewine.co.nz/instructions-and-recipes/alcoholic-ginger-beer-recipe

and

https://food52.com/blog/9927-how-to-make-alcoholic-ginger-beer-from-scratch

Try a Google search for 'alcoholic ginger beer recipe'.

I would like to find a recipe for a clear version along the lines of elderflower champagne and do a final ferment in the bottle. Getting it sweet enough without exploding the bottle could be a bit tricky though.


----------



## Ang (Aug 26, 2016)

I've made a 19L alcohol base using a turbo yeast. It came out clear as water and taste reminds me of Saki. I found a Root Beer extract that makes 19L and plan to add the flavour to the base. I have only wine bottles so I won't carbonate it unless I choose to clean up some pop bottles.


----------



## Ang (Aug 26, 2016)

The alco-base came out to 19% so I don't want it to look too much like pop and have trouble! Especially with kids around


----------



## Manaphy (Nov 16, 2016)

If anyone has, I want it too.


----------



## brewbush (Dec 11, 2016)

I just started mine which was one from a BYO magazine some time back.
I put about 4-5 pounds sugar in 5 gallons water with about 2 tablespoons molasses. 1 tsp nutrient. 1.040SG

I am going to ferment this out, keg it with gnome root beer extract and simple syrup to taste.

Keeping in cold to prevent refermentation

I will let you know how this tastes...could be good, could be sheit.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 8, 2017)

can a root beer wine be made using sasafras roots
Dawg


----------



## FruityJ (Apr 20, 2017)

RobGlug said:


> http://www.makewine.co.nz/instructions-and-recipes/alcoholic-ginger-beer-recipe
> 
> and
> 
> ...



These sounds awesome!!!


----------



## ThunderFred (Jul 24, 2017)

Dawg, I make homemade root beer using sasparila, sassafras, wintergreen leaves and vanilla beans. Make a tea and sweeten it with honey. Not sure why you couldn't use this to back sweeten an already fermented base. Never tried it before. I always keg carbonate my root beer so no yeast added. 

I'd be interested in your results if you give it a try. Here's my recipe for 1 gal of root beer. I'll admit it's not perfect, I continue to tweak it with every batch. Lots of trial and error to get to this point.

1 gallon water
1 tbsp sasparilla root
1 tbsp sassafras bark
1 tbsp licorice root
1 tsp wintergreen leaves
3 star anice pods
course chopped ginger root

simmer for two hours, strain then add

Vanilla bean
1 cup honey
1 cup brown sugar

Keg carbonate


----------

